# Running Question



## AR-15

Ok so I’ve never been a running kind of guy but recently I’ve been trying to incorporate long distance running into my workouts. So for the past month my big toe on my right foot has been bruising under my nail. I’ve bought new running shoes and the size seems to be correct. My apologies if this is a simple question but it’s just nothing Inhave had experience with. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank Tou in advance!!!AR


----------



## AR-15

So you mean to tell me I’m the only mother fucker running around with a mysterious black toe nail? Lol Cmon!?!??I mean I’m assuming I’m somehow damaging my tissue under the nail kinda like my ugly ass ears from rolling aroind on mats but I’d really appreciate someone at least letting me know that is the case and it’s not somekind of weird injury that’s gonna make my foot fall off or anything.......AR


----------



## lycan Venom

Are you sure you did not hit or drop something on it? Sounds like you broke a blood vessel and left a bruise under the nail which takes forever to grow out. Is it at the cuticle or distal edge? Sure the shoes are not super tight or loose enough for your foot slip and apply too much pressure at the toes? I did track as a kid and never really had that problem until i started working construction and smashing my toes with tools & stuff.


----------



## AR-15

Hey LV. No nothing was dropped on my toe. There’s no injury, no fungus, no nothing. It’s literally exactly the same as my normal toenail except it turned black. It’s weird but I have to have bloodwork done in a few weeks. I will ask the Doc what the deal is with it. I just assumed someone had experienced something like this here but I guess not.......AR


----------



## GearPro

I’ve got a buddy that does Ironman triathalons. I asked him and he said it’s likely a fit issue with you shoes. He said it could also just be the wrong type of shoe, depending on whether you pronate or have flat arches or a few other things. His recommendation was to do a search and find a store near you that specifically caters to higher level runners. We’ve got a small chain around here that’s owned and operated by an ex pro marathon runner. They specialize in measuring not just your foot size, but the way your foot moves when it strikes, as well as your gate when you run, and can recommend a shoe that can help compensate for any issues you may have. 

You learn something new everyday. Who knew running shoes were so complicated? Not this guy.


----------



## ASHOP

Maybe your pressing really hard off your toe when you run and you have something similar to turf toe?


----------



## d2r2ddd

i see some in my gym running bare footed !!


----------



## DeathDefier

A fungus can make the nail bed darker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thermo

And if it was turf toe, you wouldnt be doing much more running after an episode, trust me. 2 years now dealing with this ridiculous injury....


----------



## striffe

GearPro said:


> I’ve got a buddy that does Ironman triathalons. I asked him and he said it’s likely a fit issue with you shoes. He said it could also just be the wrong type of shoe, depending on whether you pronate or have flat arches or a few other things. His recommendation was to do a search and find a store near you that specifically caters to higher level runners. We’ve got a small chain around here that’s owned and operated by an ex pro marathon runner. They specialize in measuring not just your foot size, but the way your foot moves when it strikes, as well as your gate when you run, and can recommend a shoe that can help compensate for any issues you may have.
> 
> You learn something new everyday. Who knew running shoes were so complicated? Not this guy.



:yeahthat:

The fact you are also new to running could be a factor as well. Your feet need to get used to the running. It definitely sounds like a shoe issue and also the way you run as well.


----------



## davidg

I had this problem because of my shoes, and also because of the road. When I ran at the stadium, I had no problems, but on the road close to home my feet were always hurting.  Also, you need to watch your health, there could be problems.


----------

